# mostrar mensaje en  LCD CON MPLAB C18



## Turkito (Oct 7, 2006)

Saludos..
Estoy tratando de mostrar un mensaje en una pantalla de LCD, producto del resultado d euna conversion A/D, y no he podido lograr mostrar nada en mi LCD; no se si estaré configurando mal el LCD. Acá les dejo el code, no se si tendré algo malo (no tengo ni la mas remota idea de si está bien) y de paso no entiendo para que son los delay,en fin lo unico que quisiera saber es como mostrar un mensaje.....

gracias panas por la help!!!  


#include <p18cxxx.h>
#include <delays.h>
#include <xlcd.h>





void DelayFor18TCY( void )

void DelayPORXLCD (void)
void DelayXLCD (void)


void main( void )
{
 char mybuff ;
 mybuff ='hello';

OpenXLCD( EIGHT_BIT & LINES_5X7 );



 putcXLCD( mybuff );


}


----------



## maunix (Oct 9, 2006)

Turkito, te sugiero que leas el Documento de las librerias del C18 y también la guía del C18.

Si no utilizas los mismos pines que Microchip en su librería, deberás recompilar las rutinas tú mismo y para ello te sugiero que pegues las mismas en tu proyecto.

En cuanto a los delays, son muy importantes para respestar los tiempos del display en procesar cierto comando.  Esos delays los debes armar tú mismo de acuerdo a lo que te pide microchip (de que duren X instrucciones).


Saludos


----------



## Turkito (Oct 9, 2006)

Q tal mauricio! ..Estoy usando pines diferentes a los de microchip, y los cambie en la libreria y la recompile!, ahora a que te refieres con pegarlas en mi proyecto??, lo q hice fue cambiar los puertos y darle recompilar, luego la agregue con #include!! te refieres a eso???


----------



## bondadoso (Ago 9, 2011)

no se si alguien ya pudo ver algo en la lcd porque yo hago todo para cambiar del puerto d al c ya que mi 18f2525 no tiene puerto d, y nomas no se ve nada, por ahi lei que debo cambiar en algunas lineas el oscilador que estoy usando pero no se como! aluien que salga al rescate!


----------



## Basalto (Ago 9, 2011)

El cristal de cuarzo tiene que ser de 4 Mhz. Y te falta el comando "comandXLCD(0x0C);" para encender el LCD. Un saludo


----------

